# Medium super, how much?



## Morphic (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok, well I put on my super about 2 weeks ago, and it's a medium size. I was wondering if anyone knew the amount of honey I could get from a full medium super?? Any estimates?

morphic


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd guess 40 pounds of honey.


----------



## dburgess (Jun 26, 2002)

A medium super extracted will produce between 2-2 1/2 gallons of honey.


----------



## GalvestonCo (Nov 3, 2002)

I extracted 28 frames this year and averaged right close to 3 lb per frame. This was frames newly drawn from foundation using 10 frames per super.


----------



## Sharkey (May 27, 2004)

I use the formula: 1 frame = 1 quart
Works out just about right.

------------------
It's Not The Destination, It's The Journey. We Cannot Change The Wind, But We CAN Trim The Sails.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Mine have been working out like dbergess's, that's 2 to 2 1/2 gallons per medium super.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

In my experience, a medium super that is absolutely plugged will yield 35 pounds of honey. More typical results (full, but perhaps not completely filled and/or not all honey completely capped) will yield around 30 pounds. Mine after the first round of extracting averaged about 31.5 pounds.

------------------
Gregg Stewart


----------



## Sharkey (May 27, 2004)

Seems as though we are all saying pretty close to the same thing.
one frame = one quart
one super = 2 - 2.5 gallons (8 frames = 2 quarts)
one gallon = @ 12 pounds
3 pounds per frame = 27 pounds and 2.5 gallons = 30 pounds

Only Michael and Gregg seem to "weigh in" (pun intended) a little on the heavy side. 
:->

------------------
It's Not The Destination, It's The Journey. We Cannot Change The Wind, But We CAN Trim The Sails.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

It occured to me that I was not accounting for the drippings off the cappings. I use PC exclusivly. I scrape off the cappings into the tank to drain off the honey and I was not adding that honey to my totals. Some of those frames on nine frame spacing are pretty thick, the outside ones could be 3/4" drawn outside of the comb.

I bet my average is closer to 2.75


----------

